
How to get your personal data from apps you use - rssathe
https://try.mydatarequest.com/
======
ocdtrekkie
This is pretty nifty. Though sadly many of these constitute "you can send a
letter asking them for it", which is somewhat painful. That being said, it
would be intriguing to see what response I got back in a few cases, especially
since I'm in the US, and they aren't really obligated to respond.

~~~
a_imho
OTOH (e)mail has the advantage that it lands as a written record in _your_
inbox and you are in control of it, not kept behind a service which might
disappear overnight.

------
rvschuilenburg
I don't think these are all correct. But i'm not sure if this page will change
after the GDPR comes into effect. I'm just taking the Facebook one as an
example; it links me to the official download page on Facebook itself. I
downloaded this, but it didn't contain a whole lot of data. In fact, it
contained nothing about the data it collects using its 'tracking cookie' /
like buttons. I absolutely 100% expect them to have a database somewhere of
the pages i've visited that have either a like button, or a tracking cookie.

Then again, maybe i'd just need to send them a data request after the GDPR
comes into effect to be sure.

------
alex_duf
This gets flagged as a malware site by my employer's proxy. Anyone knows why?

~~~
xkcd-sucks
do you work at facebook?

